# Wrong Pictures



## JUDIE25 (Apr 7, 2009)

I just looked at the Reviews and Photos of Trapp Family Lodge and there are 3 photos on the photo page that were not taken at Trapp.  I would be happy to work with the Moderator or Volunteer of the Northeast reviews to help you and point out which ones do not belong.

Please email me off line if you wish.

Judie


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Judie - Thanks for letting us know.  If you go back to the main page for that region, there is a link to contact the region Mgr.


----------

